# How far kid is kidding



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a goat who is due to kid soon. Not sure of actual breeding date. 
In the last week or so her udder has begun to fill (it's a rare occasion I get to actually feel it)
Today I noticed her tail bone is slightly higher (but not ligaments gone status) and her vulva is extra pink and puffy, no discharge. 

Any estimates on how far off she is?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

About all anyone here can tell you would be, "Probably soon, and keep checking those ligaments!" Sorry, can't do any better than that. Good Luck, and I hope all goes well. Keep us updated, yes?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Aw that answer was not exciting! I already knew that lol

But yes, I share babies with c anyone who will look


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds like a "probably soon" to me, too! We will be waiting for the pictures...of course, we will not be staying up all night and traipsing to the barn like YOU will...but we want pics just the same. lol


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

When you see hooves  Goats can be such pests when it comes to kidding!!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh tell me about it. I had one come into the 10 day range while my family was at the beach, so I stayed behind. 
Guess who delivered the day after everyone got home.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Probably in the next few days.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Her udder is almost doubled in size, but not taught yet. 
She's posting bare spots on the floor, sniffing the air and everything like a mad man.
I saw her doing some yawning last and this morning accompanied by some stretched out head turning


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it would be safe to have the champagne chilling.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope. She's not acting as quick, sporty, and risk taking as usual


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

My does don't always (usually don't) get TIGHT udders, but MOST (not all) have a pretty dramatic increase in size right before kidding. Digging, yawning, sniffing (is she doing the phlemen thing like a buck? Some of mine do that), signs of labor. Stretching and getting up/down a lot too. Are her ligaments gone? Does her tail look funny?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Her tail is starting to look funny but her ligaments are still there.
I went in and she immediately ran over looking for comfort. 
She licked my hands and the air a little so I definitely think it's coming


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Still had her ligs. Laying down a lot. Not much more udder development. Still yawning. 

I've got her in a large dog kennel below my son's bedroom window to make keeping an eye on her easy. There is a large dog house in there with her. 
I've noticed for the past couple days she won't sleep in there like usual and when she tries to jump on top, she's not as sure footed and usually falls off. 
This morning her belly is looking like it's starting to drop. I saw a lot of movement yesterday so maybe they were getting into position? 
This is her 3rd kidding (she's 4 this year) and the last two when she was completely dropped she looked like the sickest goat you'd ever seen. It's a little alarming - lol


She's given me 3 boys in the past, so the odds are in my favor for girl(s), right?!?! 

In the 4 years of raising goats (very small herd) we've never had a doeling on the grounds.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

One word: adoption.
After our fourth son was born we adopted a darling little girl...
in the words of a famous film: "the odds are NEVER with us..." LOL


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Things are probably loosening up in her joints from the hormone, relaxin, so she can't jump as well.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I think her hormones are making her very moody. She was rather pushy and demanding when I went in with her today. 
She was also rather restless


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Sarah, you do know that even if the results are 4 bucklings, we still want photos? Right?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She looks skinnier this morning and her ligaments seemed have deepened and have a bouncy type give, But are still there.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like another week to me. lol 

You never know with goats. After a few kiddings and LOTS of anticipation, I've learned that the signs never really do tell. This goat I had was stretching, yawing and her udder was pretty full WEEKS before she dropped those babies on the ground. She dropped a week before she actually had them.

Once I saw her having contractions, that was my go to sign.  Needless to say, I stayed with her until that baby was born, dry, and happy!

Good luck.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Im starting to think a long while myself


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have three that are due next week, but two of them are huge - and have been huge, udders look full, ligaments loosened, but no kids yet. I know the date is next week, but we are ready for them to kid now. 

I think the saying of "A watched doe never kids" applies.

They'll arrive when they are ready!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's acting just slightly weird today. I noticed she was doing a lot of flagging or tail wagging and thought it super odd.
While watching her mosey around the pen she coughed and a long thin clear strand of goop came out. Her behind is extra pink and puffy.

She's also been pinning her tail and standing her hair on end...


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

That is probably the mucous plug, which doesn't mean a great deal, but I would still watch close.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

At least I know it's close. I don't know the exact breeding date, But I was beginning to wonder if I was still a month away


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, well, the plug can come out up to a month and a half before...


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

How consistent are they pregnancy to pregnancy? 
She's never really had discharge till a few days before her last 2 kiddings


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, then she probably is close.  If they do it more than once, well, constantly, then they will most likely do the same thing again.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

I keep popping in to see if babies are here yet. I HATE not knowing the breeding date! Best of luck!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's been giving soft kickers o and off all day. Not something she does..

I have a family Christmas party down the road Saturday. Shell probably wait will then


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Probably lol. 
I sequestered mama goat during the hard freeze we had last week - surely... nope. This morning she had discharge....put her off in the stall again... surely...nope. I feel your pain


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Just so y'all know..
I'm still waiting


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope its soon. I feel your pain!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, Sarah! We will be very anxious to see these little ones (or BIG ones! by the time they arrive) LOL


----------



## a+blessed+life (Mar 27, 2013)

Babies yet?


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Sarah-

I just noticed you're in Georgia. I'm in NE Georgia, near Athens. If you're nearby, I'm always available to help a goat friend. I'm no good at predicting eminent births though. Just went through 4 nights waiting in the barn, and I KNEW the due date!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

No babies. 
And Clover, I'm actually right down the street in Monroe!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Its starting to become a little ridiculous. 
She's had her udder development for a month now. 

Where's the babies?!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Still cookin'.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I feel your pain - we're going through the exact same thing with mama goat, lol!
Hang in there


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried. Of the three of ours that just kidded two had udders that looked like they were going to burst for weeks. Their udders were showing almost a month before they kidded. One was a doe that had kidded before, and the other was her daughter that was kidding for the first time. The third doe was kidding for the first time and she had her milk come in last - didn't seem near as full as the other two, then kidded two days before them. All three had healthy babies and all are doing good.

I've joked before: A watched doe never kids!

All you can do is watch for the signs and be ready for labor.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm guessing another week. LOL

This will sound funny, but are you positive she is pregnant?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

lol - yes. I've felt little individual feet kicking


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

They have been waiting for this super cold, snowy storm. Be ready with your kit to welcome them into the LR while you try to keep everyone alive and fed!! lol


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

It's supposed to be 6 degrees tomorrow night. According to the doe code she will feign contractions all night and then deliver leisurely a day or so later after you are sufficiently frostbitten and sleep deprived. Fortunately after tomorrow its supposed to warm up, nothing left for her to wait for!


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Ugh! Its like waiting for paint to dry! Any sign of babies yet? Glad she didn't spring 'em last night.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

No. Her ligaments have been feeling "softer" for a couple days and her demands have been high. 
She better pop me out a couple does!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I admit I didn't read EVERY reply but I am curious...has her belly dropped yet? I have had does lose their ligs and get them back again but once their belly drops I know I will be having kids within 24hrs. Good news is you know EVENTUALLY she has to give those kids up :grin:.

Justine


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Temperatures in the 50's and 60's for the next ten days. You dodged the doe code bullet! Surely she'll pop before cold weather returns!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's been slowly dropping. Like molasses! Several times I've thought, today is the day! Only for her to tuck that thing right back up.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

You will know when she DROP drops, it makes you start looking for kids because you think she already had them. Many times I watch my does drop and think they are close but when they REALLY drop then I know I was just watching the predrop .

Isn't it so much fun guessing? I am getting anxious already for my kids and I have until March before anyone is due. I am actually keeping a few doelings back this year and I am anxious to see what everyone has.

Justine


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I need 12 does so i can have a kid a month 
I've got 2 more due in April as well


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Shes really restless today and her tail bone seems bonier/higher. Ligaments hard though


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hey how is she doing today?? I won't ask if she is any closer because as my mom tells me every day is a day closer . Thinking doeling and easy delivery thoughts for you!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been away a few days...thought for sure she would have kidded by now! Especially with that awful cold and snow! Hmmm...maybe she is that unusual doe who waits for nice weather! That would be VERY good!!!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She usually does, and midday. 
She wasn't doing anything when I left for the city. I'll be back in a few hours.
It even poured today and nothing


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay I had a dream that all my does kidded out today (even though they are due in March *laughs*). So that must mean that your girl is going to have her babies today...right? .

Is it sad that I am getting anxious about her having these babies as well? I am living vicariously through you until March .

Justine


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Justine, it's not just you. I have 2 that are due any day and can barely stand the wait. Every time I look at the pictures of the new kids I tear up. I check this site several times a day just for the new babies. There is really something special about baby goats.
Good luck, SarahFair. We are all waiting for your kids, too.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

-.- nothing


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am anxiously awaiting mine too. She was bred when I got her, the rest of the herd kidded a month ago. Daisy is still holding on. Felt a baby kick today though, kicked HARD!


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Full moon is Thursday, maybe that will get her moving along.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Her udder has grown some since last night and her ligaments are squishy, not wrap around squishy, But definitely soft


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Think I saw a large contraction. All her hair went up, head curled, back arched, and a teeth grit that made MY teeth hurt.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like we could be having some babies today!! Is she starting to nest yet? Not that all does nest while in labor but the majority of mine do .

Justine


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's not eating almost at all and she's not up moving much. 
Whenever she is standing it's in her food


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hmm it sounds like she is getting down to business. I can't see her so I could be wrong, but when my does are not up and moving or wanting to eat they are getting much closer. Then I have the occasional doe who gets annoyed with contractions because she has to stop eating her food .

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Did her back end look like this? Always check to see if it does, because if it is sucked in when she does something weird, then that really is a contraction.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, goody! I got here just in time...remember, we will need many, many pictures!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Still no babies..
Shes acting a little weird this morning though. Shes been quietly nickering for a couple weeks, but shes constantly doing it this morning. 
Shes still doing that tight head curling which is followed by some awkward body movements.. Her last couple kiddings shes never showed huge contractions like Ive seen out of some other does. 


Its rained so much here her pen is a sopping mess. I raked it out yesterday tyring to dry it out, but then it rained again. 
I might need to move her to the garage until its good and dry again.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

It would be funny if both of our girls did this together. Mine is down this morning and I have never seen her lay down at all. She didn't appear to be in any pain, so I left her alone and got my kids up and once they are at school, I will go back out to check on her.


----------



## LaManchaMa (Dec 31, 2013)

wishing you an easy kidding


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Wheee! My Ladybug looks about ready as well. Her ligs are just about gone and her belly dropped. She looks all hollowed out above her baby bump. Last night she was humming to herself and our big wether, Bobb, was standing guard over her. He won't leave her side. I'm in Florida so I have the same problem with the rain and the mud. Supposed to clear up this afternoon, though. A good day for a kidding!


----------



## LaManchaMa (Dec 31, 2013)

Farmer Jayne said:


> Wheee! My Ladybug looks about ready as well. Her ligs are just about gone and her belly dropped. She looks all hollowed out above her baby bump. Last night she was humming to herself and our big wether, Bobb, was standing guard over her. He won't leave her side. I'm in Florida so I have the same problem with the rain and the mud. Supposed to clear up this afternoon, though. A good day for a kidding!


For the past two years my does always wait till the break in cold weather is over to kid. One day (the day I hope they kid, but never do) its warm and jacket weather, the next (the day three or four does will kid) we have a foot of snow on the ground! 

- welcome to Missouri


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

Florida has it's drawbacks, but I am not complaining about the warmer winters. I was out today slogging through the mud in shirtsleeves. Can't wait for pics of all these babies! :rock:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Still holding on. Her udder is definitely larger and feels more firm and she's kind of walking funny. 
It's not that she's dragging her back legs, but she'll take her front steps then her back. She doesn't do it once she's good and moving, it kind of looks like she's getting her "sea legs" 

Her tail isn't wrap around soft yet, but it's close


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Good gravy that poor girl is determined to have those babies well done! It does sound like they are moving down there though, so she is getting closer!

Justine


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Who needs soap operas when you have goat operas? Lol


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Who needs soap operas when you have goat operas? Lol


So is this "As the Rumen Turns" or "The Days of Our Gestation"?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Clovers_Clan said:


> So is this "As the Rumen Turns" or "The Days of Our Gestation"?


Definitely As the Rumen turns. Goat drama doesnt stop with gestation..


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news? How's she doing? Your description of her walking kinda worried me. Does she have any swelling in those legs?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

No swelling. She's only walking like that after she gets up, like her back legs might be asleep our wobbly. She definitely walks normal once she's up and moving. I checked on her around 2 and no babies. Looked again 30 minutes sashimi and none, unless she's hiding them. She only gets up for treats now..


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

There are several reasons she could be walking funny, some are normal and some are cause for concern. 

There is, of course, the doe with multiples who is just so big she has difficulty moving around. She's heavy, bulky and awkward.

I had a yearling doe a few years back, bred to a Boer. She was carrying a HUGE single buckling. Days before delivery this buckling was fully engaged in the birth canal, still growing and pressing a nerve. She hobbled a bit as if her back end was asleep all the time. They were both okay in the end but it was a difficult delivery. His front legs were curved and bowed from his knees being pressed against his head and his forelegs crammed in the canal.

Most does waddle just before delivery, simply because all those ligaments are so loose.

Limited movement and awkward gate can also be a sign of milk fever, symptoms quoted from Onion Creek: 
"have difficulty walking and/or rising from a sitting position"
"hind foot dragging"
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/milkfever.html

Pregnancy Toxemia can also affect a doe's gait. Watch for signs of swelling in legs or feet, or walking or limping as though her feet hurt. This is more common in does who are overweight or get little excersize.

Hope its just loose ligaments and the babies are on the way SOON. Full moon tonight!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a dream the other night her back legs were like noodles. It scared me and I kept thinking pregnancy toxemia! in my dream 

She looks like shes holding them higher today, but the bottom of her stomach is low.
Im about to head out and feed everyone so Ill take a closer look


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I know when ligs go soft its "within 12 hours" but is 12 hours always the case? Could it be 2, 5, 8?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, My hips are pretty stiff and sore when I first get up after resting for a while too and I'm not even halfway done with My pregnancy. Hopefully it's just that for your goat


----------



## Farmer Jayne (Oct 21, 2013)

My hips feel like that, too, but I'm not even pregnant. My Ladybug decided to wait. It was certainly because I mentioned it on here. Jinx. From now on, Mum's the word until I have baby pics. Can't wait for yours, SarahFair. Hope all goes well


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a doe soften 5 hours before kidding, i've heard of a doe softening up while in labor.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I had one deliver on the 13th. She had NO noticeable belly drop, NO goo stringing. What gave her away was that I just happened to notice she was "nesting" (pawing the bedding). I checked ligaments, and they were GONE. 2 hours later - doeling!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Another sign I normally watch for is when their tail looks boney and raised. I can see this condition from across the pen, and none of my does had that look this time.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

I have had does kid in an hour or less from losing ligs. But remember its all a matter of when you notice, they could have been loose before I noticed. 

Here's what I have witnessed from this year's kidding: one doe that had all but lost ligaments for weeks kidded SEVERAL hours after she finally lost them. And another didn't loosen a bit until 24 hours prior, then barely lost them before going into labor. So it may be you can expect the rate of change to be consistent. Then again, they're goats, they defy expectations!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Ligaments totally gone (cannot feel at all), is WITHIN 12 hours of kidding, whether that is an hour or 12 hours, can't say. I have, however, felt on a doe that had ligaments about 2 hours before she actually kidded! She was giving me other signs of labor though. So, I'd say, every doe is an individual, and there's not much way to tell what each one will do! LOL, sorry!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Let's just hope she holds out till morning. I'm not good about getting up and down in the middle of the night. 
She seemed to be getting around the yard pretty well today. When I came out to put her up she started running, but quickly decided that want going to work and waddled the rest of the way


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Also, does can lose ligs on and off, so it's not always within 12 hours. I had a doe who tricked me and tricked me. Finally, she lost her ligs. I thought, 'Yes! within 12 hours. Here we go.'. And what do you think happened? lol


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

It might be today! I could get my fingers almost all the way around her tail and it *looks* like shes having contractions.
Shell be eating, suddenly stop, circle the pen, look at me, look up... all the while it looks like her hips are bending ever so slightly forward..
Then her "pooch" will also pulsate... but sometimes when while shes doing this, she poops.
So idk if its contractions or pooping


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Pooping and birthing require many of the same muscles, so pooping in labor is common no matter what species.

Come on babies, come on babies, it's your birthday!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

She may be in early labor... or maybe she's just worn out from all this waiting! lol

Does her vulva get super tight when she does this? Tail arched?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Her tail looks arched naturally.. sometimes when she does it its either straight up or arched.
and I only saw her vulva once, full view (she doesnt like me at her backside) and it look a little sucked in compared to the puffy its been


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Did I post a picture of a contraction? I can't remember...

When my doe had contractions, she would walk sort of hunched and her vulva would be completely sucked in. She would sort of stumble to walk and then go back to normal. 15 minutes later we had a baby on the ground.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's still holding on. 
Today I am withdrawing treats. 
No more apples, bananas, oranges, crackers ... nothing! Till I get my kids.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this a case of "the watched pot never boiling?"


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Good Heavens! It's been a month, any updates?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Only that she's holding on tight
Her udder is now completely full, just not "strutted"

She's been out and about in the yard tooling around like nothing's going on


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been gone a few days. Any kids yet?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope. I just have taken a "maybe tomorrow" approach to help me get through the days - lol


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, for real this time. I think it will be tomorrow. 
She stayed under the porch most of today, is moving slow, won't hardly eat her treats, and doesn't want to "hang out"

Tomorrow is my birthday. Let's hope she gives me a birthday surprise! 
Last time she kidded I had to go the the ER and have surgery. I was gone for 3 days and she waited till I got home and kidded an hour later. 
She loves me


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, don't say it's getting real now, you are ruining any chance you had!



Good luck


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, Happy Birthday! I hope gives you doelings for a present and she doesn't keep you up all night in this cold!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL!! I just love these threads where it looks like today is the day..for a month or longer. LOL Remember to save your pics when it is delivery day taking pictures from the side of her hips, then looking down at the low back, lady parts and any other changes you notice so you can compare next year and be able to pin point better when it's time. A few years back, I did this, and the next year, I was just about to start another one of my kid countdown threads on a goat group, then I pulled out my pics and realized we weren't there yet. With the help of the pics, I knew it was time within 24 hours.

Happy Birthday  I didn't see a birthday cake smiley so here's coffee and a donut  :donut:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank y'all! And I like coffee and donuts just as well 

It's a nice brisk 11 degrees this morning, I couldn't get her to poke more than her head out of her dog house lol


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 
And hopefully it's a happy BIRTHday, too!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

If you had only told us a month ago when your birthday was! Shoot, we ALL would have known the due date! LOL...Happy day!!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

dozedotz said:


> If you had only told us a month ago when your birthday was! Shoot, we ALL would have known the due date! LOL...Happy day!!


Where's Minelson when you need her!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Guess she doesn't love me. 
No babies and no signs they are coming today either


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Shame on her! Oh, well, some the best gifts are the "belated" kind...


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

See, I told you that you blew your chances...

LOL, well... hopefully she will have them soon, dang it! 

Happy Late Birthday.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

You just aren't squeezing her enough. LOL
Good luck when she does pop.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a doe last year and I watched her get close. I new it was going to be that day. She was contracting on and off, stopped eating, and the body changes. She just looked at me like, "What do you want?!!". I went inside for 20 min to have lunch, then went back out and heard a baby goat cry. Little devil...lol!! She had twins on the ground. Last year was a big year for twins around here  I hope this year is too.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

My doe is still hanging on too. She was very angry today, but still shows no signs of being in labor. She is just upset that I don't go out to check on her as often as I did when she was faking her labor. Guess she should hurry up and kid so I will go out and spend more time with her and the kid(s).


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She stinks. Is that weird? 
Like she continuously smells like those nasty goat burps when they spit their cud up..
Maybe she's just running out of room in there? 
She needs a wide load banner


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

What?? I thought this was IT! I was expecting drum roll: Ta Dum: announcing our 4 new doelings or something...oh, well, carry on...
Meg is due this week. She is slinging goo on a regular basis, has turned more amber than clear. Her belly is dragging the ground. So, what do you think? March? LOL


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hahaha! For real! 
Mommy has been losing her plug and it's turned not as white and her belly is almost dragging the ground.
Some morning's I wonder if she's had them and is just hiding them


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Sara I am kinda alarmed at your goats behaviour even having quads born here we have never had a doe have stinking burps more than normal. Are you sure she is eating, drinking, pooping normally?
Bucks stink does do not. If you need a good fair vet please consider Dr Frost or Thomalson with Bethlehem animal hospital, yes they come out our way and are very reasonable. if you need me 7-842-five five two eight text is best


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She's not acting weird in any way... I was looking out into a field and realized there is a ton of wild onion right now. Maybe that is what im smelling.m


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The babies are going to love that onion flavored milk. YUMMY! lol


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

yummy - almost as good as bitter weed! :yuck:


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She kinda looks like she's dropped some and her tail is raised. I can just about get my hands around the bone, but that had proven me wrong before. When laying down she definitely didn't look ad wide as she has. 

I took some pictures today. What do y'all think? 
Stomach Dropped, tail raised, single/multiples?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm...the first and second pic caught my attention. Is that some vag ooze on her udder? I noticed the hair on my nubian girls around the low back/hip area looked like they developed new cowlicks within 24 hours before the kids came. I think that actually happened just before. As the hips moved into position, the hair didn't sit smooth anymore and poked out oddly.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

To see if she dropped, we would need an above pic and a side pic. Her udder looks full, but nothing else catches my attention... I guess it's still a wait and see thing! But we might be able to tell from a side pic, with would also show us if the tail was raised or not.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, okay, well her ligaments look really sunken.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoa! I think they're about to WALK out on their own! She's waiting for snow tomorrow! Beautiful girl, Ober markings are my favorite.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

SarahFair - Here's arrows to the area that caught my attention, how it' sunken on the sides of the spin in pic 1 and 2 and I've had it move very fast at times, but I've also had it take another month. I'll post more pics here to show you one of my does just before her kids arrived.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

SarahFair - This is my nubian doe, Janet. The first pic is 3 days before kidding. Second pic is about 40 minutes before kidding, and last are the babies. On pic 2, do you see how her body has changed at the back compared to pic 1? Its 2 different angles, but there's a significant change. That's what you'll watch for. Let me see if I can find pics of my angora doe that's a little stockier.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, they get that Jersey cow look to their hips right before they kid. THAT'S what dropping is. When you seriously think you have either starved your goat or she already have the kids somewhere, that is when she has dropped. I was going on and off about my goat dropping, because I had never seen it before, but once she really dropped (30 minutes pre-kidding) I KNEW it. I mean, holy cow, I was all confuzzled, looking for babies! 

Look at pictures of Jersey cows in milk and you'll get the idea.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's one example I got off of Google. Yes, this cow needs a sandwich or two, but this gives the idea of what I meant.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

She had them around 5:30 yesterday afternoon. Good thing too, we have snow coming in this afternoon. 

Two little girls! I couldn't be more pleased! Everyone is doing great. 
I'm torn on keeping them and selling their daddy, or selling them and putting it towards a pure oberhasli. Ugh.
Their sire is a really good buck though. Gentle giant.


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

It's torture...can't see your pics! 

Congratulations on your kids...finally!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hickoryrdg said:


> It's torture...can't see your pics!
> 
> Congratulations on your kids...finally!


Are you using the app?
The app wont let me directly upload so I have to use photobucket and the IMG code. I cant see pictures put up with the IMG code either, when using the app


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Lucky duck, you! Twin doelings! She was just holding in the best surprise EVER! 

Congrats!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I have to say that they were definitely worth the wait!! Absolutely precious and very lively looking...not over baked at all! Tough decision you have! Best advice: keep them all, you only live once! lol


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I have been watching this thread, and wow! they are so cute!!! Congratulations


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yay for babies!!!! I think they where definitely worth the wait :nanner:.

Justine


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, I got on from the internet just so I could see them! They are adorable!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Halleluia!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful! They were well worth the wait


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Lovely!
Congrats


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

YAY Beautiful Babies! <3


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

SarahFair - Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh! Those are the cutest little babies ever! Twin girls!! Yahoo!! I get a lot of those around here and they are AWESOME! I hope momma is doing fine also. 

Now, you have pics for next year and know what to watch for


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Please send some girl vibes, we haven't yet had a girl hit the ground on this farm!

You're babies are driving me crazy, SarahFair! lol More pics more pics!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

It snowed here today. Maybe I'll drag them out tomorrow for pictures


----------

